# Petition to get MW2 to Next Gen Consoles!



## Rob (Mar 8, 2015)

Now, I'm not sure if it's 100% legit or whatever, but it's worth a shot. 

This was my life in 8th grade  

Let's make it happen guys. 

Source


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2015)

Would much rather have MW1 on the PC experience a boost of activity. 

Anyways, 40,000 people want this?


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2015)

Dude, that game was legendary. 

I know CoD gets a lot of shit, but that game was revolutionary. 

So many good memories.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 8, 2015)

d ...

Install it on a PC.

If the console experience is that important to you, you can literally just plug in a 360 gamepad and it works.


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, I want to be able to play it on the Next-Gen consoles with my friends. 

Current MW2 is just filled with hackers, unfortunately.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 8, 2015)

FUCK THAT FALSE MW2

 THIS IS THE REAL MW2

[YOUTUBE]-X3GD0UnBCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm going to pretend this topic is about MechWarrior 2 and agree wholeheartedly.

edit: 

DeathScream beat me by a minute it seems


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2015)

>people petitioning MW2 to get on next gen

Don't worry guys, I'm sure activision already has 3 remasters coming out, The IW collection, The Treyarc collection and the sledgehammer collection for the low price of $99.99 each.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 9, 2015)

MW2? Seriously? The turning point, where the series turned to shit, and only Sledgehammer breathed some good air into it last year?

//HbS


----------



## Rob (Mar 9, 2015)

MW2 was not shit  

Ghosts is where it went down hill.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes it was lol.

The last decent Call of Duty game was the first Modern Warfare; don't kid yourself.  Nostalgia is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2015)

MW2 mp could've beat CoD4 with some post-launch developer support and rebalancing. Except that IW gave us all the finger while they swam in their money pools.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2015)

MW1 >>>>>>>>>>>>all other MW


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 9, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> MW2 was not shit
> 
> Ghosts is where it went down hill.


MW2 is the one where they introduced almost all the bad shit that dragged the series down and culminated in Ghosts.

Especially on technical and balance side of things.

The only CoDs after MW1 worth playing are BlOps 2, possibly, and Advanced Warfare. Maybe WaW, but I never played WaW, so I dunno.

//HbS


----------



## Itachі (Mar 9, 2015)

MW2 was fun but it was technically flawed. Guns were different but a lot of them were simply OP or just terrible. I had a lot more fun on MW2 than CoD4 but that's because I played MW2 with friends and family and it was great, I think CoD4 had a better multiplayer overall.

All of the games after Black Ops just look terrible though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2015)

Gunbalance wasn't that great in CoD4 either though. It was generally AK or M16.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 9, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> MW2 was not shit
> 
> Ghosts is where it went down hill.



SAYING THAT GHOST BEAR'S LEGACY IS SHIT IS UTTER HERESY, YOU FUCKING FREEBIRTH! 



[YOUTUBE]KPlXXUhtVqc[/YOUTUBE]


Must be a Smoke jaguar


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 9, 2015)

The World said:


> MW1 >>>>>>>>>>>>all other MW



Snes Mechwarrior 1 sucked balls, but the japanese pc port was awesome


[YOUTUBE]KI8-Oq3G9CI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Mar 9, 2015)

Rolo pls find better games to play. It's 2015, brah


----------



## Enclave (Mar 9, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> Snes Mechwarrior 1 sucked balls, but the japanese pc port was awesome
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KI8-Oq3G9CI[/YOUTUBE]



Ah, I never played it on the SNES.  Only ever on PC.

MechWarrior just has not been the same since MechWarrior 2.


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2015)

Hangat?r said:


> Gunbalance wasn't that great in CoD4 either though. It was generally AK or M16.



I used M4 or sniper


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2015)

I more or less couldn't care much about the gun balance in MW1&2.  It was pretty easy to get kills with almost any weapon that you were using.

Of course, it also helped that I was a hardcore camper and was usually always surprising players before they knew I was there.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 9, 2015)

If they were petitioning for COD4 then it would be dope, sort of.

But MW2?


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2015)

Dream said:


> I more or less couldn't care much about the gun balance in MW1&2.  It was pretty easy to get kills with almost any weapon that you were using.
> 
> Of course, it also helped that I was a hardcore camper and was usually always surprising players before they knew I was there.



ah so you were degenerate even outside nf

and hated by everyone even in vidya games

i tip my hat to you preet


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2015)

The World said:


> ah so you were degenerate even outside nf
> 
> and hated by everyone even in vidya games
> 
> i tip my hat to you preet





In all seriousness, the only thing that was a bit overpowered was noob tubing with one man army pro on MW2.  Everything else wasn't really much of an issue imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Stop being assholes guys.  

MW1 and 2 both had its ups and downs. 



Imagine said:


> Rolo pls find better games to play. It's 2015, brah



Implying 2015 has been great to gaming so far  



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yes it was lol.
> 
> The last decent Call of Duty game was the first Modern Warfare; don't kid yourself.  Nostalgia is a hell of a drug.



MW2 took the polished gameplay design of MW1 and ran with some seriously questionable quick2reward and lose2kill mechanisms. Map design was in fact good though. Gun and perk balancing was also questionable, but that could also be said about MW1. 

Also MW2's campaign was in many ways better than MW1's. At least that's how I remembered it. 


---------------------

But @topic, you overestimate the casual dudebro crowd. Marketing a re-release targeted at mostly casuals is gonna be a bitch. Imagine remastering a 7 year old sports title but with updated rosters.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 9, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Ah, I never played it on the SNES.  Only ever on PC.
> 
> MechWarrior just has not been the same since MechWarrior 2.



for once, the only japanese version of mechwarrior was far miles better than the original pc game, but the SNES version is Lamentable due to the lack of the original models and horrible controls


----------



## Imagine (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> Implying 2015 has been great to gaming so far


Point over your head

There's been a lot of good games that have come out between 2009-2015.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Point over your head
> 
> There's been a lot of good games that have come out between 2009-2015.



I know what you meant. But I just read 2015 and got a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah yes MW2 super OP Kill streaks, guns and perks. nah would rather have COD4 remastered if they didn't touch anything then I'd be down


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 9, 2015)

I actually played MW2 just recently. I was surprised by the amount of people still doing that One Man Army tube exploit.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 10, 2015)

MW2 fucked up COD and filled it with scrubs, especially xbox ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

COD4 made the series popular but MW2 fucked it up.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 12, 2015)

> not stated that CoD went to shit after 3


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Rolo pls find better games to play. It's 2015, brah


Dude, Mw2 was my life in 8th grade 


Dream said:


> I more or less couldn't care much about the gun balance in MW1&2.  It was pretty easy to get kills with almost any weapon that you were using.
> 
> Of course, it also helped that I was a hardcore camper and was usually always surprising players before they knew I was there.


That's another thing I loved about Mw2. 
I was actually able to use every Primary Gun and do good. 
With other CoD's I always find myself using only a fraction of all the weapons. 




blakstealth said:


> I actually played MW2 just recently. I was surprised by the amount of people still doing that One Man Army tube exploit.



Yea, they'd deffo need to nerf OMA. 

Perhaps have it only do one change per life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

MW2 released 6 years. Holy shit am old


----------



## Enclave (Mar 21, 2015)

khris said:


> MW2 released 6 years. Holy shit am old



Closer to 20 years actually.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Yea, they'd deffo need to nerf OMA.
> 
> Perhaps have it only do one change per life.


It'll never get fixed. Same with the MG4/M9 Silencer glitch. lol


----------



## Atlas (Mar 24, 2015)

Kaitou said:


> MW2 fucked up COD and filled it with scrubs, especially xbox ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> COD4 made the series popular but MW2 fucked it up.



This. I had the most fun in COD games with WaW. That game was my fucking life.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 25, 2015)

and here comes the generation raised by call of duty, goddamnit


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 2, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Ah yes MW2 super OP Kill streaks, guns and perks. nah would rather have COD4 remastered if they didn't touch anything then I'd be down


I never get why people would bitch about killstreaks. It's not like you can't use perks to hide you from them. Getting CBP is easy as fuck as well. 
Guns were easy mode, but that's the same with every CoD (MW1 and up). 
Only perk they fucked up bad is One Man Army and commando pro. Noobtubers and teleport knifers.
If it weren't for those 2 things, I'd happily go back to MW2. 

MW1 is a great alternative though. I started playing MW1 after MW2 though, so I never got into the game in it's prime.

But like Xiammes said though. There will most likely be a MW collection and a Treyarc collection anyway. Totally overpriced of course.


----------

